# Soluble Fiber Diet



## life_goes_on (Mar 14, 2011)

so, recently I was on a very extreme diet. I wasn't allowed to eat any gluten products, lactose, sugars, corn products, etc. It was very limited and I was constantly starving/miserable because I just didn't have a lot of appetite and my choices were severely limited.I broke the diet last night because frankly, I've still been in pain and I just don't think it's worth it if it's not working. My "intolerances" were based off an electrodermal test which I have recently discovered has no scientific validity. I'm angry that a doctor would put me on something so extreme when there is absolutely no scientific proof or reliability for such a test.I'm starting up the soluble fiber diet recommended by Heater Van Vorous. Basically, it focuses on consuming soluble fiber first and adding in insoluble fiber later. So, a lot of bread (french bread), rice, oatmeal, pastas, poatoes, etc on an empty stomach and adding small amounts of protein, veggies, fruits later on. It also focuses on keeping the fat content very low. Does anyone have any personal experiences with this diet or any recommendations to make it work better? I know that everyone has different triggers so not every diet will work but I'd like to get healthy and stop being in pain all the time. Diet is really the only thing I haven't figured out completely just yet.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

Here is a good read on how to make grains healthy.http://www.westonaprice.org/food-features/497-be-kind-to-your-grains


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

life_goes_on said:


> so, recently I was on a very extreme diet. I wasn't allowed to eat any gluten products, lactose, sugars, corn products, etc. It was very limited and I was constantly starving/miserable because I just didn't have a lot of appetite and my choices were severely limited.I broke the diet last night because frankly, I've still been in pain and I just don't think it's worth it if it's not working. My "intolerances" were based off an electrodermal test which I have recently discovered has no scientific validity. I'm angry that a doctor would put me on something so extreme when there is absolutely no scientific proof or reliability for such a test.I'm starting up the soluble fiber diet recommended by Heater Van Vorous. Basically, it focuses on consuming soluble fiber first and adding in insoluble fiber later. So, a lot of bread (french bread), rice, oatmeal, pastas, poatoes, etc on an empty stomach and adding small amounts of protein, veggies, fruits later on. It also focuses on keeping the fat content very low. Does anyone have any personal experiences with this diet or any recommendations to make it work better? I know that everyone has different triggers so not every diet will work but I'd like to get healthy and stop being in pain all the time. Diet is really the only thing I haven't figured out completely just yet.


Hey I am doing it now. I am finding though that I am consuming too much bread and high in carbs. I think I am getting a bit bloated from it, I don't know. We will see. But I know I haven't been drinking enough water so I think that would do it. I seem to be recovering from a bad flare I just had though. I am going to try much harder to drink more water between meals. With all that soluble fibre, you have to flush it out with water inbetween meals. I am not consuming any peppermint or tea of any kind because I get reflux so I am going to try with out that. I haven't even added much soluble fibre yet because I am trying to keep it low residue right now so my tummy heals from this flare up. Let me know if you try it and how it works


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

TVgirl said:


> Hey I am doing it now. I am finding though that I am consuming too much bread and high in carbs. I think I am getting a bit bloated from it, I don't know. We will see. But I know I haven't been drinking enough water so I think that would do it. I seem to be recovering from a bad flare I just had though. I am going to try much harder to drink more water between meals. With all that soluble fibre, you have to flush it out with water inbetween meals. I am not consuming any peppermint or tea of any kind because I get reflux so I am going to try with out that. I haven't even added much soluble fibre yet because I am trying to keep it low residue right now so my tummy heals from this flare up. Let me know if you try it and how it works


I am going to try and make some of her loaves today. The maple oat bread and the chocolate applesauce cake !! I want to know if my kids will eat the chocolate one because it has healthy ingredients !!!


----------



## Loves Apples (Jul 30, 2011)

I have been doing this, sorta. I use metamucil capsules, the kind with phyllium husk. I try to take one or two capsules before each meal. I also quit eating anything past 7 pm due to bad gas/bloating before bed and in the morning. Not eating at night has helped a ton with that. Things have been actually going so well that I think I can start dating =)


----------

